# Plow fit-up for 1995 Ford Bronco??



## Broncoboy (Jan 2, 2004)

Plow fit-up for 1995 Ford Bronco??

I just bought a 1995 Ford Bronco and wanted to do some driveway plowing for myself and to make a little money. I've never done any plowing before and an auto mechanic told me to get a Bronco, because the turning radius is tight. So I go out and get a great deal on this Bronco and find out after that Ford DOES NOT recommend plowing with this vehicle. However, I've seen other Bronco's and even 95' Bronco's on the net with plows.

My questions are: 
- Is there a upgrade kit (ie: air springs, etc...) which I can install to make it Plow ready without damaging truck???

- What type and size plow?


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Try to put a light plow on it, Fisher RD, or Meyers come to mind. Install a set of Timbrens. Do a search here type "bronco plow springs" Should give you countless info.


----------



## Broncoboy (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks, I checked out the Timbrens hollow rubber springs which have an 1800lb capacity and look a little better than the Air Lift adustable air springs (1000lb). I can install myself without a mechanic. I wonder if both could be used (air set in the springs and Timbren front axle kit) or is it one or the other?

I'm also wondering if this lifts the front end a little, which might be good to offset the plow weight.

I haven' checked out plows yet or acceptable weight. I guess a light weight 7 1/5 or 7 foot would be good.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

It won't lift the axle, it prevents it from sagging a lot. You will have a little sag. I don't think you will get it so it doesn't sag unless you weld stuff solidly. You have coil springs in the front which you can change for beefier units and add timbrens if you are that concerned. With the IFS on your bronco you want to keep sag to a minimal and the ride height to as close to factory as possible. Again, by searching you will find the ins and outs of every product there is to help you. If you have a specific question then post. Like the can you use both airbags and timbrens. I would think no, and if you did I don't think the timbrens would ever come into play with the airbags pumped. Airbags are similar to putting stronger springs in the truck. Timbrens are just to prevent serious sagging.


----------

